# Hiring light / softbox



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Long shot but.....

Does anyone know where I can lay my hands on a studiolight / softbox combo for this Saturday? I need it for some porduct shots and it would need to be in the Berks / SW London area. I only need the one light and softbox as I am just filling any ideas? I have tried the film production places but keep coming up blanks....


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Calumet.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

www.fixationuk.com between Vauxhall and The Oval:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers both, If I don't end up going down that route I suppose a SB flash and a diffuser attachment could be one way?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... did you already read diyphotography.net? some ideas there... 

diffused through paper, background will need to be bent polypropylene or so.

Bret


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

If its small products why not buy one of these http://cpc.farnell.com/hama/006087/mini-photo-studio-easy-xl/dp/PY31348
you can then do it all in your own home! http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/level5/module.jsp?moduleId=cpc/469178.xml


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

Graham where about is the shoot, I could bring my Elinchrom D-Lite 4 Kit along if it helps, perhaps PM me if interested.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

g3rey said:


> Graham where about is the shoot, I could bring my Elinchrom D-Lite 4 Kit along if it helps, perhaps PM me if interested.


Thanks mate - you have PM !!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I made my own for some product shots

Large cardboard box with the main part of 3 sides cut out eg to leave a thin frame. Tissue paper from the local art shop used like windows in those sides. You can then position the flash(es) almost anywhere you want it and get soft diffused lighting :thumb:

took me 30 mins to do and cost about £2, although they dont last long, but for a quick DIY need its perfect


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers both, If I don't end up going down that route I suppose a SB flash and a diffuser attachment could be one way?


I know a very successful photographer that uses them when he goes abroad. Check out Danielle Lloyds 2009 calender, flash used SB 800's (and Nikon D700). Just goes to show you don't always need the big expensive flash gear, just the knowledge and correct application of use.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

natjag said:


> I know a very successful photographer that uses them when he goes abroad. Check out Danielle Lloyds 2009 calender, flash used SB 800's (and Nikon D700). Just goes to show you don't always need the big expensive flash gear, just the knowledge and correct application of use.


Just a couple of SB guns and nothing else mate?, I am going for a look right now, thats good work if he's just using 2 flash!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Just a couple of SB guns and nothing else mate?, I am going for a look right now, thats good work if he's just using 2 flash!


with a bit of creativity, the right reflectors, bounce cards and soft boxes you can easily achieve professional results with just two sb800.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

If you look at the lighting on the calendar (not the body <cough!>) it's obvious it's not *that* "wow!" - but then again, the person taking the shots understood and did a good job with limited resources. I'd argue that a powerful strobe with an umbrella or two ought to be enough for most things, but just 2 SB800s is limiting. Example; on one of the shots, there's a serious shadow at the back. With another one, that could be eliminated, which would be a good thing.
I'd personally argue heavily in favour of one or two semi-intelligent strobes (so FGZ540s, SB600s, or the like) and then one or two extra, medium-powerful strobes - like the Morris DC Super Slave - with diffusers / softboxes. Add in a reflector or two and away you go.

Bret


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Well with my home made soft boxes I ended up with this as a result!!










Could be better / could be worse I suppose but I am screaming out for some sort of lighting setup......


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.lesauvagephotographer.com/?m=200809
scroll to the bottom to see the set up used with SB-800.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Didn't realise the size of your project, you could have had my light tent for the weekend.

http://www.stevesphotoshop.co.uk/light_tent_cube_80cm.html


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

natjag said:


> http://www.lesauvagephotographer.com/?m=200809
> scroll to the bottom to see the set up used with SB-800.


Thanks I am intrigued by his use of the SB-800 I might need to lay my hands on some...


S500 said:


> Didn't realise the size of your project, you could have had my light tent for the weekend.
> 
> http://www.stevesphotoshop.co.uk/light_tent_cube_80cm.html


Cheers S500, the dilemma I face is just that, I don't do this often enough to warrant a full set up (although the tent looks good value) its waht lights do I go for that confuse me. Although a bowens 3 or 4 light set up interest me, I also fancy the "strobist" approach of portable lighting that can be used without mains (and without going down the massive portapack route for using the bowens etc on the move), so I could get some good night shots of cars etc using 2 or 3 off camera flash. Then of course I need sync cables or a system to fire them which is another point.

Really unsure what to go for, I do know I need consistent, repeatable lighting and wonder which route to take....


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

maybe this and lug a generator!!!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

like this? http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/89995-REG/Morris_11195_DC_Super_Slave_with.html#specifications


----------

